Ask HN: Like Superhuman, which other products have the best keyboard shortcuts? - arey_abhishek
======
verdverm
Not a product, but I won't leave vim because the keyboard shortcuts

Gmail has vim like input too. Since I mastered that, my time to process email
is like 20% of what it used to be. I live in an inbox zero world, it's great

